# super spook jr.



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

what size trebles do yall recommend for the super spook jr? any particular hook brands either? thanks.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

I would recommend the same size as the factory. If you put hooks much bigger than what they came with, it will not work the same. That is ok though. Sometimes you can just put one bigger treble on the back and it makes the back end sink down in the water a little more. I always replaced my trebles with VMC hooks but that was just my preference.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

jcasey said:


> I would recommend the same size as the factory. If you put hooks much bigger than what they came with, it will not work the same. That is ok though. Sometimes you can just put one bigger treble on the back and it makes the back end sink down in the water a little more. I always replaced my trebles with VMC hooks but that was just my preference.


 
that's kinda the problem. I got the lure from a friend who doesn't fish and it didn't have any trebles on it. i just threw two on it i had laying around so i could use it when i went fishing. i managed one trout with it but it still didn't have the right action no matter what i kept adjusting(line slack vs. retrieval speed)


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Are you tying a loop knot to the lure? Makes all the difference in the action.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

#2 EWG Gamakatsu. They look big but you will greatly increase your hookups. They will not hinder the action of the lure. They are also very strong and extremely sharp.

I don't tie a loop knot for the super spook jr. The work well without it and too much side to side action makes it a little tougher for a redfish to get the bait in its mouth.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I remove the rear trebel entirely*

In place of the hook I tie a #2 through 1/0 Clouser Minnow or very light jigmon about 12" of 50# mono. I catch most of the fish on the Clouser.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I always use a loop knot on ALL topwater "walk the dog" lures. On the larger lures, e.g., Super Spook or Chuggin Spooks, the lure size will not matter that much with lure action. But the smaller lures, e.g., H2O Express w/ only 2 hooks, the hook size will greatly affect the action. On all my my lures, I normally replace all trebels w/ 3 or 4 times stronger hooks. Too many times I've had my stock hooks straightened out on me. You can't tie line directly to most Badonkadonk topwater lures - the nose ring is too sharp snd will cut into the line, even loop knots when a bull is pulling on it. That's why the come with a heavy ring attached to the nose ring. 

I ABSOLUTELY CRAVE TOPWATER FISHING. YOU CAN WITNESS THE INITIAL HIT AS WELL AS THE SUCKING NOISE THE BULL, GATOR, BLUE, STRIPER, MAKES ON THAT INITIAL STRIKE!!! I fish topwater a lot.

Chuggin Spook. Same size as a Super Spook but only comes w/ 2 trebles. The nose end of the lure is greatly concaved and while "walkin' da dog," it throws tons of water everywhere and makes enough noise to wake most marine monsters!!!!

Just my opinions - from experience...


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

sometimes I tie a loop sometimes I don't. just depends on if im thinking about it. thanks for the info.


----------

